# Transport from UK to PT



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Just been over in the Caldas area finalising the construction of our 2nd Home.
Did all the usual trekking and choosing of the bathroom ceramics, sanitaryware etc and also the Kitchen.
What shocked us since we were last over was the price of Kitchen White Goods !!
We are thinking of purchasing in the UK and getting shipped to Portugal. It is quite a long list (well Mrs robc does like her creature comforts) so we need to look in to arranging transport for 1 x US Style Food centre, 1x Double Electric Oven, 1 x Gas Hob, 1 x Dishwasher, 1 x Extractor Hood, 1 x Washing Machine and 1 x Tumble drier.

So, can any of you knowledgeable people tell me what is the best way to go about this.................commercial company or "man with a van".

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just been over in the Caldas area finalising the construction of our 2nd Home.
> Did all the usual trekking and choosing of the bathroom ceramics, sanitaryware etc and also the Kitchen.
> ...


The best way to do it, is buying all that over here. For what will cost you to have that delivered, even if what you want cost’s a few hundred Euros more, still comes out cheaper, and you are not chancing potential damages during that long journey and if you need to use the manufactures guarantee in any of the products further on, it will be a lot easier . With the bonus that if you buy it over here, the installation is already included on the price


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Another point is to ensure your Gas Hob is compatible with bottled gas.

Swings and roundabout? I bought an American Side by Side here, really expensive compared to UK but so far had 5 warranty callouts in 2 years...but also installation included consisted of plugging it in and telling me where to connect the water!

Look at all the items carefully, the cooker hood I would probably bring from Uk as they are expensive here, Double electric oven also, as they are impossible to buy in PT, also everyone I know including me) complains their PT oven does not cook well. Other items check out prices in PT, you will be able to get them at a similar price to UK and as Miguelsantos said earlier guaranteed.


----------



## cool john (Jan 14, 2010)

This is why I prefer to get local advice.
“Look at all the items carefully, the cooker hood I would probably bring from UK as they are expensive here.” 
They start for about 40/50 Euros and then depends what you want. Can go up to a few large hundred Euros
“Double electric oven also, as they are impossible to buy in PT, also everyone I know including me) complains their PT oven does not cook well.”
You are spending too much time trying to advertise your magazine. You need to get out more. 
If there is something this country has is high quality cooking materials and appliances.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

robc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just been over in the Caldas area finalising the construction of our 2nd Home.
> Did all the usual trekking and choosing of the bathroom ceramics, sanitaryware etc and also the Kitchen.
> ...


Hi Rob,
I would definitely think again about shipping from UK,we moved over in October of last year,we brought over various things which we knew were expensive here,frankly paying £1.30 per kg transportation we saved next to nothing,in my opinion it's not worth the hassle.Think of the weight of a standard washing machine & times it by £1.30 for example,could be £80-£90 just for that,also there's the problem of warranties which won't be valid here,& possible damage en route.
p.s. You will also get a 2 year warranty on most white goods here,rather than the 1 year offered in UK,so swings & roundabouts.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks all for your advice.
I would be most interested to know where you have purchased from, we visited a number of outlets and taking one item, the food centre, as an example we are not talking of a few hundred euros. Let me explain.

1 x Daewoo 1200 Wide Food Centre in Black with Chilled Water and Ice Facility. In Currys UK £700, (910 Euros or 840 Euros depending on exchange rate). Similar item in Caldas and Leiria 2,200 Euros.

So, either I am going to the wrong outlets like Euronics Leiria, or it really has changed that much. A saving of 1,300 euros is not to be sniffed at !!!!

Multiply that by my list and we are soon in to a couple of 000's worth of savings and I have not even mentioned the Hot Tub !!!!!

Rob


----------



## jayferreira (May 21, 2010)

*HI Rob*

HI rob we took all our own appliances from the uk ,but one by one we have replaced them with Portuguese machines if you take a good look round there are some big elc shops around if your machines break down here it will cost over 100 euros at least to get them repaired and you have to wait until they get the parts my advise to you would be bring the items you really love and the ones that need replacing soon leave or sell behind good luck with your move jay


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

you do need to consider all costs....what I fins bizzar is that I can buy a winter pool cover in the Uk and pay for shipping ot Portugal and still save nearly €1000, so it is definately worth checking out all you options...but pool covers don't need servicing or spare parts.

One bit on advice about your Food centre, whetever you decide check that is it capable of coping wiht Portugal extreme humidity, the problems we have has it will ice forming inside the automatic fan systems in the winter when the humidity is at 90%. (my advise don't buy Whirlpool. even our Portuguese refrigeration enginer said he would never buy a Whirlpool!)


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

cool john said:


> This is why I prefer to get local advice.
> “Look at all the items carefully, the cooker hood I would probably bring from UK as they are expensive here.”
> They start for about 40/50 Euros and then depends what you want. Can go up to a few large hundred Euros
> “Double electric oven also, as they are impossible to buy in PT, also everyone I know including me) complains their PT oven does not cook well.”
> ...


I felt I had to reply to this post to put a few fact right........

You can buy CHEAP in any country...but I'm talking about like-for-like value for money, comparing UK purchases to Portugal, maybe things are different in Germany.
If you have ever seen a double electric oven in Potugal, I and other people I know would like to know where? I mean double not an oven with a small grill above, I am giving genuine experiencial advice here.
I do not know if you cook but I know many people here who complain about the lack of consistency and control on the overs here, and I have not heard anyone saying that Portugal is a leading supplier of cooking appliances..new one on me.

My intention it not to advertise my magazine here but to do as many other users of this forum do and help people by offering my experiences, not by making silly, thoughless comments. :focus:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One shop that is EXTREMELY helpful is Eduarod Silva. You will find the shop opposote the big EDP building not far from Vivaci shopping centre. 
The best thing is to buy ALL you items from the one shop and negociate a discount.
The two year warranty here must be taken into consideration when thinking of coast.

If you have the items already BRING THEM with you and do as Jay has done...replace with items bought in Portugal as the give up the ghost. GOOD LUCK


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

One thing I have just thought of...if anything does go wrong with any item you have brought from the UK the problem will be finding someone who is willing to repair it!!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Many thanks for all the contributions of your experiences. 
I think that we may well mix and match.................that is buy some in Portugal and bring some over from the UK. This will certainly include the Hot Tub, I have sourced a Tub of equal specification here in the UK for £4000 (4800 Euros) against a quoted price of 12,995 + IVA.

So, may I call on your experiences again with the following question..............

Do I, a) Hire my own van, stuff it full of Hot Tub and white goods and drive it down myself or b) Hire a "Man with a Van" to do the same thing or c) Go the commercial route? 

Thanks for all your help :thumb:

Rob


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



robc said:


> Many thanks for all the contributions of your experiences.
> I think that we may well mix and match.................that is buy some in Portugal and bring some over from the UK. This will certainly include the Hot Tub, I have sourced a Tub of equal specification here in the UK for £4000 (4800 Euros) against a quoted price of 12,995 + IVA.
> 
> So, may I call on your experiences again with the following question..............
> ...


Hi Rob 

For me the answer may be to buy a van and drive over and find someone who wants something taking back and then sell the van. It would be interesting to know the kind of rate Van man charges. The size of a Mercedes Sprinter etc.

Peter


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> One thing I have just thought of...if anything does go wrong with any item you have brought from the UK the problem will be finding someone who is willing to repair it!!


Valid point Siobhan, the issue with repairing these things is that sometimes it is just not cost effective to spend large sums on repairs. The item then goes in the bin anyway. 

Trouble is you never know until it is too late !!!!!

Rob


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> For me the answer may be to buy a van and drive over and find someone who wants something taking back and then sell the van. It would be interesting to know the kind of rate Van man charges. The size of a Mercedes Sprinter etc.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,
When we came over 7 months ago we paid £50 collection + £1.30 per kg,I believe that the kg price has now increased to £1.50,so not cheap.


----------

